# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  steroid testing

## donkeydon

hi all im on 200 migs test cyp .weekly for a test run . i might be tested for sauce .i know 200 is only a hair over base line. was wondering if prohormones "lol" would have a level high enough to use as an excuse . im a firefighter .rather large .some are jealous soooo.would hate to stop cycling and be mortal thanks all

----------

